# Do I need a pump or filter for my water for tads?



## the Dregs

I have four tricolors that have been calling for the last few weeks. I have no idea if this means they are all sexually mature yet, but I imagine it can't be long before they are. The tank slopes down to a gravelly area filled with about an inch of stagnant water. The area is about 1 square foot.

The water is dark with tannins and runoff and there is some algae growth. If my frogs start laying, will the tads be able to survive in this mess? If not, would it be a good idea to add a few inches of water in there so I could attach a small circulating pump, with a sponge attached?


----------



## FrogTim

I am not sure about your specific species but dart tadpoles are not the strongest swimmers. I would imagine them getting stuck in the sponge and dying.

Tadpoles don't require crystal clear water but too much waste is toxic. You can use a turkey baster to suck out their poop and top off with RO water or tadpole tea.

This is from the tricolor caresheet:
[QUOTEThe tadpoles should be kept in cool, acidic, soft water with some leaves/ plants/ etc. for hiding spots. Keep it fairly shallow, about 3-4" deep. Tadpoles tend to cling to vegetation for easy access to air. Sickly froglets, small froglets, froglets of poor health, and later maturing frogs are signs of incorrect tadpole care - DO NOT FEED THESE TADPOLES ALGAE BASES TADPOLE MIXES. Algae should be completely left out of the diet, feed them high quality tropical fish flakes, leaf skeletons (wild almond and oak), and let them graze bacteria.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dane

the Dregs said:


> I have four tricolors that have been calling for the last few weeks. I have no idea if this means they are all sexually mature yet, but I imagine it can't be long before they are. The tank slopes down to a gravelly area filled with about an inch of stagnant water. The area is about 1 square foot.
> 
> The water is dark with tannins and runoff and there is some algae growth. If my frogs start laying, will the tads be able to survive in this mess? If not, would it be a good idea to add a few inches of water in there so I could attach a small circulating pump, with a sponge attached?


You might be surprised at how well tadpoles can develop in "dirty" standing water. Do you ever siphon off, or drain out excess water, or has it been sitting since the tank was set up? Can you provide a pic of the full tank and pond section?


----------



## Ed

FrogTim said:


> I am not sure about your specific species but dart tadpoles are not the strongest swimmers. I would imagine them getting stuck in the sponge and dying.


If they are getting stuck to the sponge then there is something wrong. While not the "strongest swimmers" they are more than capable of managing a sponge filter. 



FrogTim said:


> Tadpoles don't require crystal clear water but too much waste is toxic. You can use a turkey baster to suck out their poop and top off with RO water or tadpole tea.


This isn't actually completely accurate. Water that is high in humic acids is acidic and as a result ammonia is converted to ammonium and not to nitrite and nitrate. Ammonium is pretty non-toxic so the whole too much waste argument has to be kept in context. For example if you have an acidic pH and a lot of ammonium, a water change can shift the pH causing the ammonium to revert back to ammonia which is toxic at certain levels and if the pH stays high enough the nitrogen cycle starts resulting in the conversion of ammonia to nitrite which is much more toxic. 



FrogTim said:


> DO NOT FEED THESE TADPOLES ALGAE BASES TADPOLE MIXES. Algae should be completely left out of the diet, feed them high quality tropical fish flakes, leaf skeletons (wild almond and oak), and let them graze bacteria.


Hmm, given that algae is often in high quantities even in high quality fish foods on the face of it is suspect. It is true that dendrobatid tadpoles are omnivores so they should get a higher level of animal protein but they aren't obligate carnivores so some non-animal food sources should be included to avoid some nutritional deficiencies. I would not advocate using a primarily algal based (or plants) source for them. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## FrogTim

I was just paraphrasing the caresheet for tricolors on here since I don't have experience with them.

The OP asked about filtration and the first thing that to mind was a sponge attached to a powerhead. Completely forgot about air pump powered filters. Those would be fine but not required in most situations.


----------



## the Dregs

I haven't siphoned it off yet, but the tank has only been set up about 2 months. i set it up in anticipation of getting these little froglets. They were pinky size when I got them, and they started calling about two weeks ago. I'd say they are a bit over an inch now. I'm attaching a pic of the tank. Its 36" wide by 24" tall by 13" deep


----------



## Josh B.A.

Nice setup. Your water area should be fine for tadpoles, but might get overpopulated quickly given that epipedobates have large clutches. I pull out a few dozen tadpoles every once in a while from the pond area in my E. anthonyi tank. Stagnant water is fine. I think I have a higher success rate with tads and froglets when they're raised separately. There's just no good way of knowing in vivarium full of plants. 

I keep the separate ones in a planted aquarium with leaf litter and no filter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## the Dregs

Thanks! I had no idea there'd be so many. I've never bred frogs before. I have extra tanks and plants, though, so I can set them up in there. Not that I have any idea what I would do with so many. Give em away I guess.

Do any of you guys have any notion on how long it takes them to reach maturity? Is calling a sign that they are mature now? mI couldn't find any info on this.


----------



## Ed

FrogTim said:


> I was just paraphrasing the caresheet for tricolors on here since I don't have experience with them.
> 
> The OP asked about filtration and the first thing that to mind was a sponge attached to a powerhead. Completely forgot about air pump powered filters. Those would be fine but not required in most situations.


Even then dendrobatid tadpole are pretty good swimmers and healthy ones should be able to deal with a low flow filter sponge setup. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

